# Happy New Year 2019



## Maximilian (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year 2019 and the best wishes to all of you!

This was my perspective shortly before midnight:


----------



## Aglet (Jan 1, 2019)

I can't take credit for this image... but it's prophetic so had to post it. 


HAPPY ML-







I'm relieved that I managed to avoid ALL the boxing-week sales.. No new toys or tools.
Hoping for global shutter goodness to come along this year.. Maybe in the new Panasonic FF.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year to all of the forumites!

Don't forget to update your copyright info with 2019 in your cameras!!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2019)

Happy New Year to all !!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi Benny. 
I might remember to update the date now! Thanks. 

Happy new year to all. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Bennymiata said:


> Happy New Year to all of the forumites!
> 
> Don't forget to update your copyright info with 2019 in your cameras!!


----------

